# Solved: Xp sp3 limited or no connectivity



## Bytemaster (Nov 5, 2010)

I have spent the past hour reading the various posts on these sorts of problems but I haven't found anything to help with the problem I have trying to help out a friend...

So we see the little yellow triangle over the internet connection icon in the system tray indicating limited or no connectivity. The problem started on the 9th of October 2010 and I suspect it was following some maintenance from microsoft.

I have tried...

1. All the usual suggestions such as the NETSH command and the WINSOCKXP utility.
2. I have tried disabling firewalls.
3. I have uninstalled the comodo firewall. 
4. Replaced the ethernet adapter.
5. Restored PC to a restore point on the 7th of October.

Still have the problem. All the services are started as far as I can see. All the TCP/IP settings are as I would expect. 

This is a wired connection directly into a cable modem. I have confirmed that there is a good connection by connecting a laptop successfully.

I've run out of ideas but suspect I am missing something obvious. Anyone got any ideas to preserve what is left of my hair?


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Can you give some more information? Specifically:

Model of Modem and Service Provider (ISP)
Type of connection (DHCP or Static IP)
Your Laptop connected properly via the same Ethernet Cable/Wired connection and browsed the Internet without issue?

Can you run the IPCONFIG /ALL command from the command line (start>run>type 'cmd'>type 'ipconfig /all') and post the output?


----------



## Bytemaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for reply. 

Can't believe I didn't post the IPCONFIG info (Doooohhhh). Here it is...

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kathchris
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A1-B0-69-64-34
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.134.115
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

It is supposed to be using DHCP to get the IP address and the DHCP service is running.

The ISP is Virginmedia. The modem is a Scientific Atlanta EPC2100R2.

To confirm - I took the ethernet cable out of the PC and connected it to my laptop and got an immediate internet connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Comodo firewall is uninstalled, right? If they have a Removal Tool have you run that?

No other non-Windows firewall or security suite, right?

Try these repairs now (important to do them after getting the possibly corrupted firewall out of the way) ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Bytemaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, I used the uninstall tool provided by comodo to remove the firewall and then rebooted. No other firewalls running. I have issued the 2 netsh commands before but I have issued them again now to make sure it was done after the firewall uninstall. And rebooted again of course.

Still have no connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes a NIC has trouble negotiating a speed with the modem. In Device Manager right click on the ethernet adapter - Properties - Advanced tab - try some different settings for the 'Speed & Duplex' property, beginning with 100 Mbps full duplex and 10 Mbps full duplex.


----------



## Bytemaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Tried different settings and have also tried a different NIC to no avail.


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

QuinlansMamaMia - please start your own (new) thread for you issue - this thread needs to stay focused on ByteMaster's issue (which is not related to yours).

ByteMaster - does your Network Connections page show a cable connected to the Modem? Or does the LAN connection say "Cable Disconnected"?

I'm guessing it says Connected with Limited Connectivity.

Try this - copy the DHCP settings from the Laptop that works properly, and enter them manually into the desktop. Your address that the Desktop is getting is invalid - either your network adapters (both that you've tried) are bad and not making proper connection, or something about your install is not properly recognizing the DHCP information. I'm curious if you can connect with manually assigned IP information.

The second possibility is that your ISP binds the MAC address of your device to the modem, to prevent more than one computer utilizing the connection. This uncommon, but not impossible - it may be worth calling your ISP to inquire about.


----------



## QuinlansMamaMia (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you - I have deleted my post.


----------



## Bytemaster (Nov 5, 2010)

It is fixed.
I remembered one thing I had not done following the uninstall of AVG was to reboot the modem. I'm not sure why this should do it since other PCs could connect successfully but it did.
So it would seem the fix required (on this occasion) was to uninstall AVG and then reboot the modem. Why? I don't know - maybe someone could tell me!
Thanks very much to everyone who has helped me with this problem.


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

It's hard to say. I could guess at some possible scenario, but it'd be just that - guessing - and not very helpful.

Glad it's working.


----------

